# Traffic England



## Anonymous

I guess a lot of you guys will have this site, but for those that dont ,have a look.

http://195.188.249.61/map/browse.cg...Chk=checked&trafficChk=checked&vmsChk=checked

will


----------



## RobMD

Nope! good link, I've entered it into my favourites.


----------



## peejay

A Good link will,

notice there's a lot of 'gritting in progress' warnings on the M6/M62,

looks like winter's arrived.

Pete.


----------



## 88838

Good one thanks, 
there seems to be an awful lot of exclamation marks n stuff, puts you right off dunnit  

8)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

That’s a useful site thanks, will.

Homer......Rob


----------



## spykal

Hi Will

Thanks for that good link, I have added it to my Traffic Info Favorites.

Here is my favorite live info site for live motorway info:

http://vauxhall.co.uk/trafficnet/

It gives free access to the Trafficmaster information

Mike


----------



## dodger148

Good one will, have a few like the web cams one but nor seen this before. Have put a sticky on it for a while so everyone notices it as it will help us all (mainland UK that is)


----------



## Anonymous

*hi*

good site will,i won't be popping up the m1 today 8O 
pete


----------



## 88962

Another great site, now on my favourites. Might not be able to control the traffic but may be able to avoid it. Thanks.


----------



## 89146

Yes thanks, I have added both, big trip next week so that will be very useful!  

Gill


----------



## zulurita

Thanks Will that looks a good site, have added it to my favourites.
Web cam sites, who said that I've forgotten? anyhow a links please or two I would like to have a look. Thanks


----------



## spykal

Hi
For folks wanting traffic webcams have a look here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/england/webcams/traffic.shtml <<<England

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/southeast/travel/trafficcams/ <<<SE Wales

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/northwest/sites/trafficcams/ <<<SW Wales

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/northeast/travel/trafficcams/ <<<NE Wales

http://www.bbc.co.uk/wales/northwest/sites/trafficcams/ <<<NW Wales

http://www.bbc.co.uk/scotland/whereilive/travelscotland/home/webcams/ <<<Scotland

Put them in your favorites.

Mike


----------



## 91929

*trafic in england*

Hi thanks for the info

will try it out


----------



## 91929

*Trafic England*

Gritting in Cumbria since about 14.00 hr

Storm warning in Dumfries & Galloway (Trees down Ferries delayed)

Snow on Skiddaw * down to 400ft in Ennerdale & Wasdale

Temp outside on our Austrian weather station has dropped steadily from +5c to -1c between 0800hr to 15.00hr

Humidity 60%

& Pressure 970 from 990 yesterday

Winter Draws On

Gales & Snow forcast for the channel tomorrow night


----------



## Detourer

..................and warm and sunny near Malaga!


----------



## HarleyDave

Excellent link - I'd never heard of it previously

Cheers

Dave


----------



## dencol

Excellent link, 
only been on this forum for a short time and with so much useful advice my favourites list is a mile long and I have folders in folders in folders of useful links. Anyone got a link that would help me get organised or is it like cleaning the van--- must get around to it sometime :lol: :lol:
Colin


----------



## bigfoot

Just looked at Central North, with all the incidents on Ms 62,6 etc. it looks as though they've laid seige to Liverpool and Manchester!!


----------



## sallytrafic

I think when this was first posted in 2004 the site just showed problems now it is showing info like the time to certain junctions which isn't a problem just the default state of those info boards


----------



## locovan

both the links say they are unavailable--who has pinched it -own up


----------



## GEMMY

Its gridlocked by seven years of traffic. :lol: 

tony


----------



## Zebedee

For information.

This very old thread was resurrected by a Bangladeshi spammer who calls himself Abdullah! 8O 

His post has been removed.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY

Is this the guy who repeatedly wants to fix my computer. :lol: 

tony


----------

